# Welche Trialtechniken kann man mit dem Fully erlernen?



## Harry_I (28. November 2007)

Hallo Freunde des Trial. Ein paar von Euch fahren bestimmt auch ein MTB (Fully) und können mir ein paar Tips geben.

Für anspruchsvolle Trails in den Bergen (Sommer nächstes Jahr) würde ich mich gerne den Winter über mit Trial-Techniken ausstatten. D.h. ich will einiges mit meinem Fully erlernen.

Das sollten Sachen sein, welche mit dem Fully auch erlernbar sind und welche mir bei entsprechender Gelegenheit helfen das MTB besser zu beherrschen.

Folgendes werde ich üben und sollte mit Fully machbar sein: 
*Wheelie, Manual, Balancieren/Stehenbleiben, Rückwärts rollen, Auf der Stelle hüpfen, Vorderrad versetzen, Hinterrad versetzen, Bunnyhop so bis 30 cm Höhe (für Baumstämme), seitlicher Bunnyhop (Randsteinhöhe), Drops (ca.1,5m), ...*

Nachfolgendes scheint mir mit Fully schwierig bis unmöglich (erlernbar) zu sein. Hier wäre ein Hinweis wie "lass es, mit dem Fully ist es zu schwer zu erlernen, der Aufwand ist zu groß!" nicht schlecht:
*Tretbunnyhop, Side Hop, Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad, Hüpfen auf dem Vorderrad, ...*

Wenn wir diese Thema schon durch haben, dann gebt mir einen Link.
Ich habe über die Suchfunktion nur schon sehr alte Threads gefunden.
Die Fullys sind ja in den letzen Jahren auch besser geworden. (Gabel u. Dämpfer lassen sich feststellen oder hart aufpumpen, Dämpfung wegnehmen usw.;  hierzu wären Tipps auch nicht verkehrt)

Danke schon mal!

Harry
----------------------------------------------------------------
ja, ja, ... _"Harry hol schon mal den Fully"_


----------



## speedy_j (28. November 2007)

du hast dir die frage schon selbst bewantwortet. ein bunny geht vielleicht noch ein wenig höher. von "starren" drops aus 1,5m höhe ins flache würde ich die finger lassen. dafür hast du die bewegungsfreiheit, um den körper abzufangen, auf einem fully nicht. mach sowas lieber mit geschwindigkeit, dann sollte das auch kein problem darstellen.
vom feststellen der gabel und des dämpfers würde ich abraten. die vertragen sowas auf dauer nicht. (ausgenommen balancieren etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (28. November 2007)

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man jede Aktion mit nem Fully machen. Die Federung alleine ist ja nicht das einzige Problm, sondern auch die Übersetzung. Mit meinem Fully mspringe ich immernoch 60cm bunny Hop bzw rolle darüber, kann auf dem hinterrad springen. Man muss halt sagen, dass es wesentlich schweer ist und vorallem träger. Das Gleichgewicht halten ist schwer weil du immer riesige Bewegungen machen musst um das VR wirklich zu bewegen.
Auch die restliche Geometrie spielt eine Rolle. Was auf meinem Fully geht geht auf dem von meinem Vater nicht (Backwheelhops). Du kannst das gar nicht so verallgemeinern. Ein Bisschen trialen kannst du mit jedem Fahrrad, nur auf das Niveau kommt es an. Ich schaffte auch aus dem Stand sprünge auf 50cm mit dem Fully bevor ich zur Disc gewechselt habe.
Motorräder sind doch auch nur Fullies

ps: Wenn du Federelemente sperrst, machst du dir alles kaputt. damit kann man höchstens Fahren aber springen auf keinen Fall. mehr als 1,5m drop umgehe ich auch beim Trial bzw warum willst du ich bei einer Tour an die kante aufs Hinterradstellen und dann runterfallen wenn du es viel eleganter und vorallem spassiger aus der Fahrt machen kannst?
Und das mit der Bewegungsfreiheit ist nen Gerücht bzw kann man so allgemein nicht stehen lassen. wenn du eine XC schleuder fährst dann kann das schon sein,dass dir das Oberrohr im Weg ist, aber das niht nur beim droppen. Mit so Karren ist das Trialen aber auch fast unmöglich.
Mit kleinen Dual Fullies.. Freeriddern etc die einfach kompakter Gestaltet sind ist das möglich und da braucht man auch beim Fahren Bewegungsfreiheit


----------



## luckygambler (28. November 2007)

schonmal mit nem igel schlauchbott gefahren?
ne spass ;-)
ein grundsatz den ich vom "trainer" in stadtlohn immer höre ist, dass du da rollen sollst wo du nur kannst. mit geschickter gewichtsverlagerung kann man viel stufen oder hindernisse erklimmen ohne springen zu müssen. vorderad zuerst drauf und dann das hinterrad mitziehen. das ganze mit leichter geschwindigkeit. wenn du schön aus den armen udn beinen rausfederst geht das relativ kraftsparend. ne tt-platte dürfte da drin sein  
ist übrigens etwas was ich mit meinem trialbike noch üben sollte^^


----------



## mr.mütze (28. November 2007)

moin nur mal zum thema fully ich trial auch mit meinem big hit da geht auch back wheel hop man muss mur die federung beherschen also wissen wie sie federt und das mit dem körper aufnehmen dann geht das eigentlich und mit deinem ghost was bestimmt keine 19 kg wiegt geht das schon immer üben. wie überall

mfg marcel


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

machs so wie ich früher=)
federung raus alu rohr rein =) 
schon haste keine probleme mehr

wenn dein mtb sowieso aufm schrott kommt und es nen y rahmen is flex das oberrohr ab hab ich auch damals gemacht

aber so oder so das mtb wird auseinanderfallen^^


----------



## Harry_I (28. November 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> machs so wie ich früher=)
> federung raus alu rohr rein =)
> schon haste keine probleme mehr
> 
> ...



Aaaahhh ... aufhören! Mein mtb ist fast nagelneu! Der bloße Gedanke eine Flex zu verwenden bringt mich fast um  

Aber im Ernst! Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hinweise! (ich hatte schon Angst, das Wort "Fully" ist hier so was wie ein Schimpfwort).

In etwa liege ich schon ganz richtig: "Ein wenig Trial geht auch mit nem Fully!"

Dass aber Federelemente so schnell kaputt gehen sollen, hätte ich nicht gedacht! War das mit der Alustange (statt hinterem Dämpfer) ernst gemeint? Schrotte ich mir da nicht die restlichen Gelenke meines Hinterbaus erst recht? (Viergelenker).

So sieht mein Radl aus:


(und es wird nicht verschrottet! und ich kauf mir auch kein neues!)

Eigentlich müsste doch jeder Mountainbiker auch ein wenig über seinen Tellerrand in Richtung Trial hinausschauen! Mit dem Bewegungsvorrat aus diesem Breich lassen sich schwierige Trails (Wege) mit Sicherheit besser bewerkstelligen.

Harry


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

jo war ernst gemeint
hällt und geht 
so hab ich fahren gelernt und auch 10 paletten sidedrop gemacht


----------



## Harry_I (28. November 2007)

Ich hab eben mal beim auf der Stelle springen (beide Räder gleichzeitig) den Plattformdämpfer hinten auf "volle Federung" gestellt.

Und es funzt!   Dämpfung habe ich natürlich auf so wenig wie möglich gedreht.
Ist zwar keine Sprungfeder, aber zum "Wippen" Hüpfen auf der Stelle ist es ganz o.k.

Vorne habe ich den LOOKOUT raus genommen. Hier federt es nicht ganz so gut. D.h. das Dämpferöl hört man (trotz Hasen- statt Schildkröteneinstelllung) ganz schön arbeiten. Kostet zwar etwas mehr Kraft aber es funktioniert ebenfalls. 

Mit diesen Einstellungen sollte ich doch beliebig lange hüpfen können, ohne dass etwas die Krätsche macht?!

Schließlich arbeiten die Federelemente jetzt in ihrem vorgesehenen Arbeitsbereich!  - Oder nicht?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (28. November 2007)

junge... lass es hüpfen und mach erst mal alle fahrtechniken durch!

was ne diskusion hier. um eig nichts...

muss jeder selbst erfahren wie weit er gehen kann und will.

auf jeden fall die grundfahrtechniken erst mal lernen...kurven bremsen anfahren hangfahrt hangkehren trallala... des was die meisten hier eben nicht beherschen!

n8


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2007)

hallo,
klar geht ein fullie zum trialen. jedes rad geht zum trialen und jedes rad hat unterschiedliche qualitäten. auch trialbikes unterscheiden sich extrem was an der geo liegt. mit der einen geo kannst gut auf dem hinterrad stehn und tippen, mit der anderen gehn bunnyhops sachen übers vorderrad besser. die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibts eben nicht.

der vorteil vom fullie ist das du beim droppen auf allen beiden rädern landen kannst. ich würd die energie sogar möglichst nicht voll auf dem hinterrad abbaun wie beim starrbike. und im gegensatz zu hardtails haben sie trialgeo ähnlich hohe tretlager.
federelemente stellst du entweder mit sowenig zugstufe ein wies geht damit du den bounce nutzen kannst, ODER du fährst mit soviel zugstufe wies geht damit sich die federung verhärtet. bei letzteren fühlt es sich mehr nach starrbike an was ein bisschen energie verschwendet, bei ersteren musst du die federung bei den moves mit einberechnen.
wenn du ein fullie hast mit schönen breiten lenker und tiefen rahmen mit voll versenkbaren sattel, wenn du dich auf dem bike wohlfühlst dann kannst du auch extremere sachen damit fahrn. man tut sich halt leichter wenn man mit einem trialbike trainiert und dann beim tourenfahren die gelernten sachen einfach auf das fullie umsetzt. dann kommt man fahrlevelmässig schneller vorwärts weil mit dem trialbike vieles leichter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (30. November 2007)

@525Rainer
Danke für die Antwort!   Das macht Mut auch mit dem Fully etwas zu "trialen".
Ein extra Trial-Bike kann ich mir nicht zulegen.  Ich bin schon froh, überhaupt das MTB zu haben. Da dies keine Baumarktkiste ist, sondern schon ein Markenrad mit ordentlichen (haltbaren) Komponenten, sollte es auch ein paar Trial-Übungen schadlos verkraften.   
Eine Dämpferpumpe wird wohl meine nächste Anschaffung sein. Dann versuche ich die Federelemente mit möglichst wenig Dämpfung (= Arbeit) auf einen schönen Feder-Rhythmus einzustellen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja durch den Feder-Rebound sogar Übungen die mit dem Fully besser gehen?


----------



## misanthropia (30. November 2007)

mein Tipp... du willst nicht trialen, sondern auf einer Tour nicht absteigen müssen. Also spiel nicht an dem Fahrwerk rum sondern lern so mit dem Fahrrad umzugehen wie du es fährst. Wenn du nen baumsamm siehst und erstmal absteigen musst, luft aus den reifen, dämpfer zuknallen, sattel runter hat das doch auch keinen Sinn.
EIn Rohl als dämpfer würde ich nicht nehmen. Die Auslegung der Rahmen ist nunmal für einen Dämpfer kostruiert, also geringere dynamische Belastungen. Das Rohr hat eben keine Eigenschaften. Das kannst du beim Baumarktteil machen aber nicht bei einem halbwegs vernünftigen fahrrad. Es kann klappen, muss aber nicht. 
Beim 4 gelenker kannst du dir sicher sein dass es kaputt geht. Die Kraft wird nicht in ein Rohr wie beim baumarkt- eingelenker als Druck geleitet, sondern über eine dünne wippe die so einen Mist einfach nicht mitmacht.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. November 2007)

das mit dem rohr würd ich auch auf keinen fall machen.
aber man muss sein rad ja nicht jedesmal umbauen sondern einfach touren mit dem set up fahren. ich fahr schon immer mit gaaanz wenig zugstufe weils mir auch bei abfahrten taugt wenns bounced. ich mein es ist geschmackssache ob man ein fahrwerk will was alles glättet und jede sprungwurzel aufsaugt und man so sicher und superschnell bergab gleitet, oder ob man sich spielt mit dem gelände.

tiefer rahmen, vielleicht eher eine grösse kleiner als zu gross.. mind. big betty hinten und evtl.  a chris king für direkte übertragung und an breiten lenker. mit dem rad auf dem foto bin ich so wies dasteht 7 euros getretrollt. ein nicolai mit seinem **** 4kg rahmen sollt des vertragen, mit anderen würd ich des nicht machen.


----------



## curry4king (30. November 2007)

wieso das net machen mit dem rohr?
ich habs selbst getestet und geht wunderbar


----------



## misanthropia (30. November 2007)

muss aberr nicht und beim 4 gelenkeer geht das nicht. die Brücke macht den Spass nicht mit und sowas macht man nicht bei einem neuen Rahmen.
außerdem gilt wieder: soll ma auf einer Tour immer ein ROhr mitschleppen?


----------



## b4iT (30. November 2007)

das mit dem Rohr ist doch blödsinn, dann hätte er sich ja gleich ein hartteil kaufen können 

btw. bin ich zu unsportlich oder ist trial mit nem mtb zu schwer, wenn man selber nicht sonderlich groß geraten ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (1. Dezember 2007)

Wie schon gesagt, das mit dem Rohr hat sich erübrigt. Die hintere Dämpfung lässt sich soweit wegnehmen, dass der Hinterbau schön federt (wippt 1 x nach). Damit komme ich hinten gut zurecht damit. Halt immer schön im Rhythmus bleiben und sich und seine Bewegungen auf die Federung einstellen.
Vorne muss ich, (wenn ich eine Dämpferpumpe unterm Weihnachtsbaum habe) ein wenig experimentieren.
Und die ganze Einstellerei soll ja nicht dauerhaft sein, sondern nur den Winter über wenn ich ein wenig "dazulernen" will.
Auf einer Tour (im nächsten Sommer) läßt sich dann mit Poplock, Dämpferstärke usw. sogar während der Fahrt das Setup verändern.
Grundsätzlich fahre ich auch lieber mit wenig Dämpfung (Federsofa). Auch wenn die Reifen dadurch mal "weniger" Bodenkontakt haben.


----------



## Harry_I (5. Dezember 2007)

So, nun übe ich fleißig (mehr oder weniger) in der Garage (wir haben nur Mistwetter).

Dabei taucht ein neues Problem auf: Meine Magura Marta Scheibe hat (geringes) radiales Spiel auf dem Magura Centerlock Adapter.

Wird das Rad (egal ob vorne oder hinten) bei gezogener Bremse hin u. her bewegt, hat der Reifen (durch dieses geringe Spiel auf der Nabe) so ca. 2 cm auf der Spiel auf der Lauffläche.

Neben den ganzen Fully-Highlights (Federung, Dämpfung) ein weiteres Handicap welches mir das Trialen erschwert.

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem? Wenn ja, was macht ihr? Ignoriert ihr es einfach, oder gibt es Lösungen?

Schließlich knarzt das Bike wie ein altes Sofa wenn sich die Scheibe unter der Centerlock-Schraube etwas bewegt.

Also mich nervt es!


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Dezember 2007)

manche bremsen beherrschen das rückwärtsbremsen nicht und die beläge haben übelst spiel.  bei hope und formula ist das schon mal nicht der fall sonst hab ich noch keine getestet. würd mich auch nerven aber kann man wohl nix machen.


----------



## Harry_I (9. Dezember 2007)

Hatte mit dem Service von Ghoost Mailverkehr und auch im Magura-Forum Einträge gemacht.

Die Magura Marta-Scheiben sind einfach nicht besonders exakt ausgeschnitten. D.h. geringes Spiel zwischen Scheibe und Centerlock-Adapter wird in Kauf genommen und ist normal.

*Normal scheint nicht zu sein, dass ein Magura-Marta-Fahrer trialen will.*

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe das vorhandene Spiel mit 2-Komponenten Kleber beseitigt.  Die Scheibe hat jetzt kein Spiel mehr zur Nabe. Der Adapter ist von Haus aus exakt gearbeitet und hat auf dem Centerlock-Vielzahn kein Spiel.  

Allerdings gibt es scheinbar zwei Arten von blockierter Bremse: Wenn ich die Bremse nur leicht ziehe, bewegt sich die Scheibe in der Zange so 5 mm hin u. her (komischerweise nur Hinten). Erst wenn ich richtig fest ziehe, dann ist sie auch fest. Ein Spiel der Bremsbeläge nicht erkennbar. Vielleicht muss ich die Bremse nach der geänderten Scheibenmontage erst neu einbremsen damit diese bei leichtem Druck fest zupackt.

Fortschritte beim "Garagentraining" habe ich auch schon gemacht:
Ich kann *beliebig lange auf der Stelle *(mit beiden Rädern) *springen*. Ich muss hierbei aber immer weiter wippen. Wenn ich stehen bleibe reicht es beim Kippen nicht mehr für einen Sprung.

Dabei auch *einen Kreis (360 Grad) rechts und auch links *(schwieriger) herum.
*Paralleles seitliches Springen *klappt nach links ganz gut, nach rechts weniger gut (linkes Pedal habe ich vorne)

*Vorderrad und anschließend Hinterrad versetzen* schön im Rhythmus klappt *einige Male hintereinander*. Allerdings nur so jeweils 30 Grad.

Man sollte nicht glauben wie anstrengend dieses trainieren auf der Stelle ist!

Nach ner halben Stunde ist man durchgeschwitzt und spürt wo die Muskeln sitzen die dafür gebraucht werden. Ich denke, wenn die Federung härter (aufgepumpt) ist, wird es etwas leichter werden.


----------



## Bike Lane (18. Dezember 2007)

zieh dir mal das rein, dann bist du wohl bedient: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K3w7zfyrL0


----------



## Harry_I (18. Dezember 2007)

Mir macht es gar nichts aus, wenn ein bis zwei Leute besser Radfahren können als ich   

Ich muss aber mit meinem Fully zurechtkommen. Ich glaube der Typ hat wieder spezielle Bikes. Im Wald kommt er auch ganz gut ohne Federung hinten zurecht.

Schon echt beeindruckend! 

auch nicht schlecht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uffHX87iOU


----------



## Bike Lane (18. Dezember 2007)

der fährt in dem video ein fully falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Harry_I (2. Januar 2008)

Da hier scheinbar Keiner mehr neue Hinweise oder Tipps geben kann, verwende ich diesen Thread hier als eine Art Tagebuch. Ich schreibe also meine Fortschritte in Bezug auf Fahrtechnik auf. Vielleicht auch mal ein paar Lernübungen, mit welchen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Da ich eine Dämpferpumpe unter dem Weihnachtsbaum hatte, konnte ich meine Luftdämpfer etwas härter einstellen. Die Vordergabel hat nun 15 bar (statt 10,5) und den hinteren Dämpfer habe ich auf 12 bar (statt 10) aufgepumpt. Dadurch brauche ich mich beim Hüpfen nun spürbar weniger anstrengen .  Ich muss also weniger Dämpferwalkarbeit überwinden.

Kurzzeitig war bei uns die Straße trocken, so dass ich Wheely und Manual üben konnte. (ich bin "Schönwetterfahrer")
*Wheely* (im Sitzen) schaffe ich nun *200m bergauf*.
Beim *Manual* (im Stehen bergab) konnte ich wenigstens ein paar mal erahnen wie es sich anfühlt wenn man das Bike kontrolliert. Ich bremste von ca. 30km/h fast bis zum Stillstand (5km/h) auf dem Hinterrad ab. Sind zwar noch keine 50 m Strecke auf dem Hinterrad, aber immerhin so *30-40 Meter bergab*  sollten es schon gewesen sein.

Beim *Rückwärtsfahren *(Abstoßen am blockiertem Vorderrad) komme ich so auf *5 Meter* (rückwärtstreten nicht vergessen!).
*Vorderrad auf Hinternis setzen *(nur 10 cm hoch) und wieder herunter klappt von *der Seite *oder auch *nach vorne *(kleiner Sprung).


----------



## Jonny0r (2. Januar 2008)

hay hay..

also ich persöhnlich hab damals auch lange mit einem Fully getrialt.. und das ging alles schon sehr fein.. mein höchster side step auf ein hinderniss ging auf ne mauer.. ~70cm hoch.. ja ich weiss net grad toll  aber besser wie nix.. side steps um auf distanz zu kommen da ging schon einiges mehr.. vorallem von hinternissen runter.. sprich treppen oder so.. da war schon teils weit übern meter drin *g* .. da hab ich immer ziemlich drauf gestanden.. soviele treppen wie möglich per side step runter.. aufm hinterrad tippen war auch kein problem.. obwohl es ohne federung wirklich sehr viel einfacher ist meiner meinung nach. 

aber was ich leider garnet hinbekommen habe war auf dem vorderrad zu tippen 2-3x dann war schluss.. das war wirklich sehr kraft aufwendig  .. 

aber um deine manuals beneide ich dich wirklich.. war absolut nie meins gewesen und ich weiss net mal warum.. ich versuchs immer wieder.. bekomms aber net hin.. okay hinbekommen schon aber net wirklich weit.. also 200m davon würd ich nachts träumen.. hehe.. 

bevor ich 50m aufm hinterrad überschritten habe.. konnte ich nenn 180° über 8 stufen runter .. lol.. 

aber keep on.. das klappt schon.. ich bin wieder zum normalen trial.. werd mir jetzt demnächst nenn 20er mal holen.. wenn ich rgendwo ein schönes find 
dann hab ich auch alles durch 

mit nemm dirtbike hab ich auch schon trialt..  geht auch recht gut..


----------



## Big Drop 18 (2. Januar 2008)

lern doch am besten erstmal den "richtigen" bunny hop so 30cm oder noch nen bisschen höher also den wo erst das vorderrad hochgeht und dann das hinterrad folgt. den braucht man nämlich für so ziemlich alles und praktisch ist er auch. z.b. um treppen hoch zu springen oder auf dem sinlge trail über pfützen, bäche, kleine steinfelder.......
das rückwärts (fakie) fahren kannste auch nen bisschen inner garage lernen da man sich auch an einer wand abstossen kann und keine vorderrad bremse braucht
probier den manual auch mal ohne die bremse zu benutzen wenn du den dann lange kannst hast du dein bike total unter kontrolle und kannst auch den singletrail auf dem hinterrad runterrollen ohne langsamer zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2008)

Jonny0r schrieb:


> ... mein höchster side step auf ein hinderniss ging auf ne mauer.. ~70cm hoch ...
> ... aufm hinterrad tippen war auch kein problem..
> ...



dein vokabular finde ich höchst verwirrend.. und 70cm sideHOP mit nem fully is gar nicht wenig.. allerdings kann cih mir das grad gar nciht vorstellen..

@ all:
ich glaube wir müssen im Wiki die techniken genau erklären, einfach um das vokabular abzustecken.. "getippt" hast du nämlich ncoh nie!  aber das wird sicher noch!


----------



## Jonny0r (2. Januar 2008)

okay.. entschuldige mein dürftiges vokabular.. 

also unter side step / hop habe ich einfach verstanden.. steht neben einem hinderniss mauer oder paletten oder what ever.. dann jenachdem wie die person es am besten kann vom boden aus oder vom hinterrad aus.. meine variante war vom hinterrad aus.. also vorderrad hoch.. ausgeholt und hoch..  das habe ich damit gemeint.. entschuldige wenn ich das falsche geschrieben habe . 

und unter tippen verstehe ich.. man kommt von einem hinterniss.. oder springt auf ein hinderniss und hält sich rein auf dem hinterrad und dann gehts weiter aufs nächste .. z.b. geländer.. 

aber über eine genaue berichtigung wäre ich natürlich auch erfreut und nochmals sorry für mein mieses trial vokabular


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Januar 2008)

techniken falsch zu bezeichnen ist ja noch vertretbar, aber der satzbau...


----------



## Jonny0r (2. Januar 2008)

das ist alles die schuld des internets, 13 jahre internet sind einfach zuviel für eine vernünftige rechtschreibung :-/


----------



## ecols (3. Januar 2008)

ach so? das ich hat net gar mitgkriegt..

was du beschreibst ist tatsächlich ein sidehop.. da ist 70cm nicht schlecht.. außer du legst das vorderrad vorher ab.. dann wärs schieben..


----------



## Schevron (3. Januar 2008)

Jonny0r schrieb:


> das ist alles die schuld des internets, 13 jahre internet sind einfach zuviel für eine vernünftige rechtschreibung :-/


 
wie recht du hast.
Hab neulich bei der Arbeit gemerkt das vor allem die groß/kleinschreibung sehr leidet. Hab fast alles klein geschrieben


----------



## Big Drop 18 (3. Januar 2008)

gross/kleinschreibung was ist das?
naja back to topic
ich glaube in nem schlaun buch (hans no way rey oda so) gelesen zu haben das wenn man aufm hinterrad von einem hindernis zum andern hüpft heisst das dann backwheelhop und aufm vorderrad frontwheel hop oder so bin auch nich mehr ganz sicher......
bin ja auch kein trailer


----------



## misanthropia (3. Januar 2008)

> bin ja auch kein trailer


merkt man


----------



## Harry_I (8. Januar 2008)

Big Drop 18 schrieb:


> lern doch am besten erstmal den "richtigen" bunny hop so 30cm oder noch nen bisschen höher also den wo erst das vorderrad hochgeht und dann das hinterrad folgt. den braucht man nämlich für so ziemlich alles und praktisch ist er auch. z.b. um treppen hoch zu springen oder auf dem sinlge trail über pfützen, bäche, kleine steinfelder.......
> das rückwärts (fakie) fahren kannste auch nen bisschen inner garage lernen da man sich auch an einer wand abstossen kann und keine vorderrad bremse braucht
> probier den manual auch mal ohne die bremse zu benutzen wenn du den dann lange kannst hast du dein bike total unter kontrolle und kannst auch den singletrail auf dem hinterrad runterrollen ohne langsamer zu werden



Danke für die Tips! Werde ich üben. 
Beim bunny hop stoße ich mich an den Pedalen ab und ziehe den Hinterbau des Fahrrads nach oben während ich den Lenker nach vorne drücke. Richtig? Also kein Tret-bunny-hop wo ich zusätzlich noch nach vorne pedaliere/trete?

Manual werde ich mal ohne Bremse probieren. Habe mich aber durch das Wheely fahren schon so an diese gewöhnt. Wird schwierig werden. 
Werde ich erstmal langsam und in der Ebene probieren.

Andererseits: Auf den Hinterbeinen eines Stuhls kann ich auch beliebig balancieren. Vielleicht sollte ich den Manual im Sitzen machen und die Beine von den Pedalen nehmen und damit ausgleichen?

Schau mer mal

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Drop 18 (8. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> .....
> Beim bunny hop stoße ich mich an den Pedalen ab und ziehe den Hinterbau des Fahrrads nach oben während ich den Lenker nach vorne drücke. Richtig? Also kein Tret-bunny-hop wo ich zusätzlich noch nach vorne pedaliere/trete?
> ..........
> Vielleicht sollte ich den Manual im Sitzen machen und die Beine von den Pedalen nehmen und damit ausgleichen?




denke schon also mit richtigem bunyhop mein ich das man erst vorne den lenker hochzieht wie beim manual halt und spätestens an dem punkt wo man hinten rüberkippen würde drück man den lenker nach vorne und zieht gleichzeitig hinten hoch
gibt ne dvd: Trictionary volume 1 oder so ähnlich da sind so sachen wie manual wheelie bunnyhop 180 und 360 und so drauf würd sich vielleicht lohnen die zu kaufn


den "normalen" manual macht man eigentlich im stehen mit oder ohne bremse (ich bin eher für ohne) und man balanciert nur mitem hintern aus ohne reintreten oder mite füsse
mit den füssen ausbalancieren geht auch aber auf dem single trail so durch nen steinfeld zu rollen is nich so dolle und so


----------



## vollidiot (8. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Andererseits: Auf den Hinterbeinen eines Stuhls kann ich auch beliebig balancieren. Vielleicht sollte ich den Manual im Sitzen machen und die Beine von den Pedalen nehmen und damit ausgleichen?



Wenn du einen Manual im Sitzen machst, ist das ja quasi ein Wheelie ohne zu treten (oh welch eine Erkenntnis). Dann heißt das aber nicht Manual sondern Coasterwheelie. Der ist aber glaub ich mit den Füßen auf den Pedalen einfacher (das sag ich jetzt mal so obwohl ich auch leidenschaftlicher Stuhl-Kippel Fan bin). Aber versuchen kannstes ja


----------



## jockie (9. Januar 2008)

http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/bunnyhop_roll.php


----------



## Harry_I (9. Januar 2008)

o.k. Halten wir uns etwas an die Begriffe, wie sie Marko verwendet.

Den *Rollbunnyhop* beschreibt er mit:


> Für mittlere bis sehr hohe Sprünge _*bei schneller Fahrt *_ist der Rollbunnyhop am besten geeignet, da man bei dieser Technik nicht in die Pedale tritt. Allerdings funktioniert der Rollbunnyhop nur dann, wenn genügend Platz für den *Anlauf* zur Verfügung steht. Eine weitere Bedingung ist ein relativ *ebener Untergrund*, auf dem die Räder relativ gut rollen.



Nur wann habe ich obige Verhältnisse im single trail?

_*Manual*_ habe ich nicht gefunden. Er nennt dies Wheelie im Stehen. Wobei mir das schon sehr schwierig vorkommt. http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/wheelie.php


----------



## Big Drop 18 (9. Januar 2008)

aso ok dann mach ich denn roll bunnyhop und den kann man trotzdem aufm single trail machen (mach ich auch ständig) mit fully nochn bisschen besser weils ja (meistens) mehr bodenhaftung hat. dafür kommt man mit fully nich so hoch weils schwerer ist aber das ist ja hier jetzt egal.

lern auf jedenfall den "rollbunyhop" (ich würdn eher als normalen bunnyhop bezeichnen aber jedem das seine) den "normalen bunnyhop" so wie er ihn nennt bruachste eigentlich garnicht erst lernen weil der meiner meinung nach überflüsig ist beim rollbunnyhop kommt man viel höher und dadurch auch weiter und wenn man erst den normalen lernt wird es schwerer den rollbunnyhop zu lernen.


----------



## Laddewip (16. Januar 2008)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Rollbunny Hop zur Siete aus?Ich finds extrem schwierig(das Hinterrad kommt nicht hinterher,also in die höhe sondern knnallt gegen das Hindernis)Mit dem Normalen gehts nur bis zur bestimmten höhe aber sehr weit seitwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (21. Februar 2008)

kleine Erfolgszwischenmeldung... 

Durch mein "Garagentraining" (Hüpfen auf der Stelle, Vorderrad/Hinterrad versetzen, balancieren, ..) habe ich es jetzt geschafft eine *Treppe zu besteigen*. 
O.k. es waren nur 3 Stufen, diese waren auch etwas breiter als normal und mir gelang es nur auf der Schokoladenseite - aber immerhin - ein Erfolg!
Auf ähnliche Art gelingt es mir auch seitlich einen *Hang hinaufzuhüpfen*. (45 Grad also 100% Steigung ca. 2 m ).

Weiterhin kann ich *rückwärts bergauf *fahren (am Vorderrad abstoßen, rückwärtstreten, balancieren, nicht wieder zuviel nach vorne fahren). Zu steil darf es natürlich nicht sein.

Wenn jetzt das Wetter besser wird, ich mehr ins Gelände fahre, dann werden wohl meine Trial-Fortschritte etwas darunter leiden. Aber egal! Bin auf jeden Fall schon einige Schritte weiter gekommen


----------



## Big Drop 18 (21. Februar 2008)

@ laddewhip: ich schaffs auch nen rollbunnyhop zur seite zu machen also es ist nicht unmöglich.....
einfach zur entsprechenden seite ein bisschen einlenken hochziehen und in der luft das hinterrad wieder "grade" drehen sprich ich will nach links springen, lenke nach links ein drück mich ab und wenn ich in der luft bin dreh ich mich nach rechts so das das hinterrad wieder gerade kommt

@ Harry_I: eine treppe hoch geht auch anders: wenn du denn rollbunnyhop kanns kanns du einfach frontal anfahren und hochspringen.... dazu muss man aber schon etwas höher springen können und die geschwindigkeit richtig einschätzen.......
ich mach kann bunnyhops jetzt ca. seit 1,5 jahren und komm 3-4 stufen hoch


----------



## Harry_I (21. Februar 2008)

Big Drop 18 schrieb:


> @ Harry_I: eine treppe hoch geht auch anders: wenn du denn rollbunnyhop kanns kanns du einfach frontal anfahren und hochspringen.... dazu muss man aber schon etwas höher springen können und die geschwindigkeit richtig einschätzen.......
> ich mach kann bunnyhops jetzt ca. seit 1,5 jahren und komm 3-4 stufen hoch



... ich kann eine Treppe sogar ganz ohne Fahrrad hochgehen! Da staunst Du was?!

Nee, ist schon klar. Mit der Treppe wollte ich nur ein wenig mit meiner Balance angeben. 

Der Rollbunnyhop steht bei mir als Fully-Fahrer ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste. 

Vorteil an Treppen ist (gegenüber echten hohen Stufen), dass das Hinterrad auch noch hinaufrollen kann wenn der Hop nicht gut war. Und es bleibt wenigstens das Kettenblatt heil.

Und so ist es bei mir leider immer noch. Vorderrad hat die Höhe, aber das Hinterrad kommt nicht schnell genug nach. 

Ich habe einige halbe bzw. abgeflachte Baumstämme 70cm-Stücke, da kann ich mir Höhen von 5 - 40 cm übereinanderlegen. Mal sehen, ob ich damit üben kann. Snakebit ist hierbei nicht zu befürchten. Und ich kann mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten probieren. - Die Autofahrer fahren hoffentlich drumherum ;-)


----------



## Harry_I (19. März 2008)

So, den *Bunnyhop* habe ich *bis 25 cm *geschafft. Mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit, Konzentration und Vorkompression (also bewusst die Vorderradgabel kurz vor dem Sprung nach unten gedrückt) war es kein Problem. Ich denke aber, dass es immer noch der "Schweinehop" war. 
Bei langsamerer Fahrt habe ich diese Höhe dann zwar auch geschafft jedoch bin ich vom "richtigen" Bunnyhop schon noch ein Stück entfernt.

Das Fahrrad ist - denke ich - nicht schräg genug, der zeitliche Ablauf - erst Vorderrad, dann Hinterrad - nicht ausgeprägt genug.

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Zwischenübungen mit welchen ich mich an den richtigen Bewegungsablauf rantasten kann?

Bei langsamer Fahrt hatte ich vor einiger Zeit das Vorderrad immer höher genommen (um den ersten Teil der Bewegung zu üben), um den Lenker bis zur Hüfte zu bekommen. Dabei ist mir das Hinterrad unten durchgerollt und ich knallte rückwärts auf den Asphalt. Da mein Fully bei RH56 auch einen extralangen Hinterbau hat, war der Aufprall kein Spaß! Das brauche ich nicht noch mal. Vor allem ging dies blitzschnell und überraschend. Keine Zeit Bremse zu ziehen oder nach hinten abzusteigen. Ich habe auch nicht mit dem Durchrollen des HR gerechnet.

Ab welcher Höhe denkt ihr bin ich beim Bunnyhop? (was ist mit dem Schweinehop nicht mehr zu springen?)


----------



## Big Drop 18 (19. März 2008)

bunnyhop hat nichts mit höhe zu tun es kommt einfach dadrauf an das erst das vorderrad hoch kommt

am besten du probierst einfach aus nen manual einen bunnyhop zu machen weil da das vorderrad ja schon oben ist

schweinehop = beide räder heben gleichzeitig ab hr hebt nur dadurch ab das man es an den pedalen nach oben "zieht"
bunnyhop = vr hochziehen und im passenden moment das hinterrad AM LENKER hoch ziehen also ohne die füsse zu benutzten du drücks den lenker quasi nach vorne und unten damit das hr hochkommt. deine füsse machen garnichts (ausser auf den pedalen bleiben)


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. März 2008)

das stimmt so nicht ganz, natürlich ziehst du das bike auch mit den füßen zum arsch hoch, die stehn nich nur untätig auf den pedalen!


----------



## Harry_I (20. März 2008)

Ich habe Gestern noch fleissig geübt. Den *Bunnyhop* schaffe ich jetzt über *35 cm Höhe*.
Ich denke nur mit einem echtem Hinternis kann man auch den Bewegungsablauf lernen. Ich habe zwei leere Weinkartons flach übereinander gelegt. Die sind gut zu sehen, man kann sich also schön auf den Sprung vorbereiten und bei Nichtgelingen passiert absolut nichts am Fahrrad. (Fully hat ja keinen Rockring usw.).

Die Bewegung zum überspringen ist einfach zu schnell um sie gedanklich in Einzelteile zu zerlegen. Hier hat Big Drop schon recht. 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das Vorderrad hochzureissen und in einer flüssigen Bewegung über das Hinternis drüberschiebe, dann folgt der Rest ziemlich automatisch.

Dass die Beine entsprechend angewinkelt werden (automatisch) merke ich immer daran, dass mir der Sattel an den Hintern schlägt. Der Sattel muss also so tief wie möglich gestellt werden!

Einen Sprung von mir habe ich als Video. In Zeitlupe kann man schon sehen, dass Bewegung erst Vorderrad dann Hinterrad im Ansatz stimmt.

Besonders schräg ist das Fahrrad hierbei allerdings (noch) nicht.


----------



## Harry_I (27. März 2008)

Liebes Fully-Trail-Tagebuch....

nachdem ich nun die 40cm (= Weisser Riese Waschmittelkarton) mehrfach geschafft habe musste ich die 45 cm als (vorerst) persönliche Grenze akzeptieren.

Erst nach ungefähr 10 erfolglosen Versuchen, dann sogar erfolglosen 40 cm schaffte ich die *45 cm* ein paar Mal.

Ich musste ganz bewusst den Lenker nach vorne schieben, damit auch das Hinterrad genug Höhe gewinnt. Vielleicht auch noch die Beine etwas auseinander, damit der Sattel durch kann und der Hintern weit genug runter kann.

Mein Ziel sind 50 cm (Höhe der Sitzfläche eines Stuhles). Die "sicheren" 40 cm sind ja immerhin schon Sofa(sitzflächen)höhe.

Mit 50 cm hat man auf jeden Fall die *Bunnyhop*-Technik. (mit Schweinehop auf keinen Fall mehr zu machen).

Sollte ich die 50 cm sicher schaffen, dann bin ich für Hinternisse auf Trails gerüstet.


----------



## art.nagel (28. März 2008)

Ich übe auch grad basics - ich finde, dass bordsteine für sidehops super sind (wie gesagt, basics!), kannste im fahren und stehen spaßig drüber hupfen. 
Gibts tips für den manual? Ich komm entweder nicht vorne hoch, oder kippe hinten runter. letztendlich hilft nur üben, oder??

offtopic: habt ihr schonmal hinterrad-versetzen mit dem rennrad versucht? sperrig, aber lustig.


----------



## Big Drop 18 (28. März 2008)

joo hilft nur ueben vorderrad hochreissen und dann mitem arsch ausbalancieren sprich: arme bleiben immer gestreckt wenne nach hinten kipps beine einziehen wenne nach vorne kips beine wieder strecken je schneller du die beine strecks desto eher gehse dabei hinten rüber aber durch üben bekommt man das mit der zeit raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (18. April 2008)

Seit Gestern habe ich nun MTB-Schuhe für Klickpedale.

Da ich an meinem Fully das Shimano 324 - Pedal habe, kann ich mir die Seite aussuchen (eine Seite ist Flach mit einigermaßen Pins, die andere Seite zum einklicken).

Wie haltet es ihr (also nicht die nur Trialer sondern die Trialer die auch MTB-Touren fahren) mit den Klickies?

Verwendet ihr diese? Oder haltet ihr es Trial-traditionell - Flachpedal und Chucks?


----------



## Big Drop 18 (18. April 2008)

ich fahre immer und überall "normale" flache nicht klickie pedale
street, dirt, freeride, touren alles


----------



## mr.mütze (18. April 2008)

warum eigenlich klickis versteh den sinn nciht? was sollen die bringen? auch bei touren?

gruß marcel


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Mai 2008)

heute mit dem helius ein paar Trialtechniken durchprobiert. das hinterrad rollt schön auf kanten jeglicher art auch wenn man einen halben meter drunter knallt. einfach entlasten den rest erledigt der hinterbau.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s64AaoI_N4


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Mai 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> warum eigenlich klickis versteh den sinn nciht? was sollen die bringen? auch bei touren?
> 
> gruß marcel



Die ermöglichen einen "Runderen Tritt". Bei Normalen Pedalen haste einen Toten Punkt, diesen kann man durch Einklicken beseitigen was mehr Leistung zufolge hat. Oda so


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Mai 2008)

aso ok danke.


----------



## Rheingauer (5. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre von Touren bis Freeride alles mit klickies. Allerdings schraube ich ab und zu normale Plattformpedale an......zb. wenn ich neue Sprünge übe, bei den ich mir sehr unsicher bin.

Die Shimano Pedale hab ich auch am Rad, aber ich rutsche bei denen sehr schnell ab.

Aber ansonsten geht alles mit klickies.  

Habe den Thread nich ganz verfolgt...aber wie sieht es bei dir mit HR Sprüngen aus? Funzt das mit deinem Fully?


gruß
Basti


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Mai 2008)

du trialst mit klickies??? OMG


----------



## Harry_I (9. Oktober 2008)

Liebes Fully-Trail-Tagebuch....

im Urlaub (Sept.) konnte ich meine erlernten Sachen gut anwenden. Mit einem Leih-MTB (Hinten starr, etwas besser als Baumarkt-Bike) fühlte ich mich sogar auf Wanderwegen ganz wohl.

Ende Juli machte ich einen MTB-Wochenend-Fahrtechnikkurs (für Fortgeschrittene) mit.

Die dort gezeigten Übungen stellten kaum Probleme dar (*Balancieren*, enge Kurven, *Vorderrad anlehnen*, Vollbremsungen, Singletrails, ...).
Trotzem war diese echte Anleitung natürlich wesentlich besser als die Theorie aus einem Text.

*Backwheelhops* werde ich wohl nicht lernen (können). Mein Fully - mit langem Hinterbau - ist wohl nicht so das richtige Lerngerät. 

Dafür kann ich ganz gut *Rückwärtsrollen, Balancieren *mit und ohne Bremse, auf einer *Linie* (Bordstein = 10 cm breit) *fahren*.

Der Bunnyhop im Gelände fällt mir immer noch schwer. Entweder kein Anlauf, vorher Kurve, Untergrund zu weich oder dahinter zu wenig Platz, oder Äste hängen rein.
Meist trifft das Hinterrad dann auf das Hinternis (Baumstamm). 
... da muss ich noch ein wenig üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (9. Oktober 2008)

och nö komm schon das haste doch mit absicht gemacht oder??? nicht trail sondern trial aber so ist doch gut.

gruß marcel


----------



## Harry_I (10. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> och nö komm schon das haste doch mit absicht gemacht oder??? nicht trail sondern trial aber so ist doch gut.
> 
> gruß marcel



Liebes Fully-Tr*ia*l-Tagebuch...  (geht doch!)

zwar klappt es mit dem trialen auf den Trails, jedoch happert es noch bei der Rechtschreibung 

Besonders den mitlesenden Fully-Fahrern (ohne Trial-Vergangenheit) kann ich nur ans Herz legen an ihrer Fahrtechnik (Trial-Skills) zu arbeiten.

Versucht z.B. mal längere Zeit auf nur 10cm breitem Weg (Randstein) zu fahren. Bergab ist es leichter als Bergauf. Erfolgserlebnisse kommen recht schnell. 

Oder balancieren - auch mit Klickies. Man spart sich das wiedereinklicken. _Kleiner Gang, leicht bergauf, Lenker eingeschlagen und ohne Bremse nur ein wenig hin- und herrollen. (Ist gar nicht so schwer!)_

Ein paar Downhill / Freeride Eigenschaften sind sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Ich denke so Sachen wie Wallriding, Sprünge, Anlieger fahren, Driften können bestimmt nicht schaden.


----------



## Harry_I (8. Dezember 2008)

Liebes Fully-Trial-Tagebuch...

nun ist es schon ein Jahr her, dass ich dieses Thema hier begonnen habe.

Meine Einschätzung was mit einem Fully erlernbar ist, traf so ziemlich zu.

Vieles davon habe ich gelernt. Verbessern lässt sich natürlich auch immer noch etwas.

Vom Nikolaus habe ich die Fahrtechnik DVD "*Besser Biken*" bekommen. Die Anleitungen und Fahrtechnik-Basics decken sich in etwa mit dem von mir besuchten Fahrtechnik Kurs. So eine DVD ersetzt keinen Kurs, bringt aber durch die bewegten Bilder etwas mehr wie ein Buch oder Bewegungsbeschreibungen.

Für Anfänger kann ich die DVD empfehlen. Die einzelnen Übungen sind allerdings sehr knapp gehalten. Erfahrene Biker werden sich eher langweilen, weil sie alles in irgend einer Form bereits gehört haben. ( ... ich liege irgendwo dazwischen)

*Backwheelhops* kommen auf der DVD nicht vor. Die gezeigten TR*IA*L-Basics haben aber immer den Bezug zum tatsächlichen Fahren auf den Single-Tr*ai*ls.

Für den ambitionierten Fully-Fahrer also schon ein Grund an seinen Fahrfähigkeiten und -fertigkeiten zu arbeiten!

In meiner Garage werde ich nun wieder hauptsächlich an der *Balance* arbeiten. Mit allem was dazugehört: *Stehenbleiben, Rückwärtsfahren, Vorderrad anlehnen, Hüpfen, Räder versetzten, Räder auf Hindernis setzen,* usw.

Schaut Euch doch mal die beiden Videos von Ryan Leech an:
Das Hüpfen nennt er hopping 
Zu dem Vorderrad/Hinterradversetzten sagt er rocking

Bei ihm sieht natürlich alles sehr leicht und einfach aus. Nicht täuschen lassen - ohne Training geht schon mal gar nichts!

Harry


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2008)

das sind clips aus "mastering the art of trial"
das video ist superklasse zum trial lernen und kostet fast nichts mehr. vergiss "besser biken".
mein freund ist tourenfahrer und trainiert nach dem mastering the art of trial video. das bringt ihm schon was. mehr bringt ihm allerdings wenn er mit mir unterwegs ist und ich ihm das eine oder andere zeig. aber das video ist gut und ich schau auch ab und zu noch rein.


----------



## Harry_I (16. Januar 2009)

Liebes Fully-Trial-Tagebuch...

*es hat sich ausgetrialt:* 



 



So wie es aussieht verträgt ein Fully keine Rückwärtsbremskräfte.

Schaden entstand beim "rocking" - dem abwechselndem Versetzen von Vorder- und Hinterrad. Bzw. beim Hin- und Herrollen mit Abbremsen des Hinterrads (nur ein wenig in der Garage!).

Also Fully-Freunde: Vermeidet tunlichst Bremskräfte am Hinterrad (nach hinten)! Die eine Sitzstrebe kann die Kräfte der Scheibenbremse nicht aufnehmen.

*Das hätte mir ja mal einer der "erfahrenen" Biker sagen können!*

Harry

btw.: wo bekomme ich günstig ein 26" Trial-Bike her? (kann ruhig etwas älter sein, wenn es denn stabil ist)


----------



## siede. (16. Januar 2009)

im Verkaufe-Thread nachgucken....  am besten die letzten 10 seiten... ansonnsten im Suche-Thread reinposten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (16. Januar 2009)

Schade dass es nun so enden musste. Auf die Dauer machen da aber wohl relativ viele Rahmen schlapp, schon verrückt wie speziell die Rahmenkonstruktionen inzwischen sind.

Je nachdem wieviel du ausgeben willst gibt's im VK Thread gerade recht gute angebote.. die 3 Bikes um 1000 Echo/Endorfin, Adamant und Hofmann spielen alle in der absoluten Oberliga.

Günstig ist das http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5459146&postcount=4512 und taugt definitiv zum anfangen.

Viel Erfolg beim weiterprobieren!


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Januar 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht verträgt ein Fully keine Rückwärtsbremskräfte.
> 
> Schaden entstand beim "rocking" - dem abwechselndem Versetzen von Vorder- und Hinterrad. Bzw. beim Hin- und Herrollen mit Abbremsen des Hinterrads (nur ein wenig in der Garage!).
> 
> ...



servus hans, 
das tut mir echt leid mit dem rahmen.
aber soll das ein mtb sein oder was ist das?
da es ein viergelenker ist würd ich ghost schreiben ob sie dir die eine sitzstrebe ersetzten oder wenigstens entgegenkommen dann kannst du den schaden in grenzen halten. kann nicht sein dass das bisschen räder versetzen einen rahmen brechen lassen der fürs hochgebirge ausgelegt ist. jeder ambitionierte mtb fahrer versetzt auch beim serpentinenfahren seine kiste. ryan leech ist in kranked 6 auch mit keinem superschweren fullie gefahren. es gibt videos von leuten die mit rennrädern trialen und was die fixie fahrer im streetbereich mit ihrem spindeldürren bahnradrahmen anstellen... 

bei meinem nicolai ist wenn man grössere scheiben als 160mm fahren will oben und unten auf dem vierkantstreben zusätzlich eine platte aufgeschweisst. und die linke strebe ist stärker dimensioniert. ich dachte eigentlich die übertreibens mit der stabilität aber wenn ich deinen rahmen jetzt so seh dann weiss ich warum die den aufwand betreiben. 
wenn ich einen 360er bunnyhop spring und die letzten 90 grad cheate dann spring ich rückwärts aufs hinterrad extrem in die bremse. 

wegen den erfahrenen bikern die dich warnen hätten sollen. ich hatte noch nie die erfahrung das ein rahmen gebrochen ist. bei dem bisschen versetzen sollte auch kein rahmen brechen. und zu extremeren trial sachen hab ich auf der ersten seite geschrieben "ein nicolai mit seinem 4kg rahmen sollt des vertragen, mit anderen würd ich des nicht machen. "


----------



## cmd (16. Januar 2009)

aufgrund des jungen alters des rahmens in meinen augen definitiv ein garantiefall!


----------



## erwinosius (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würd auch einfach mal ne nette e-Mail schreiben. Dass man so nen tollten Rahmen hat jetzt aber enttäuscht ist dass dieser bei solchen Sachen schon bricht.
Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht wenn man nette Mails schreibt. Ob dann Garantie oder ne günstige Reperatur ist noch dahingestellt.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würd das Wort Trial im Mail gar nicht erwähnen. Sag einfach, du hast das Räderversetzen für Serpentinen geübt, wie es in einer Bike-Ausgabe beschrieben worden ist. Das ist ja eine Technik, die für normale MTBs gedacht ist. Dann können die sich nicht aufstellen und sagen, he, keine Garantie, weil zweckentfremdet....


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Januar 2009)

zum händler gehn und sagen man war mountainbiken damit. das ist ja auch die wahrheit.

hier noch ein paar sachen von früher als auch grosserienbikes noch stabil und gut für lässige moves waren. in teil 2 oder 3 fährt dann einer sogar trialmässig fullie ansonsten sind viele schöne zaskars zu bewundern:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_qp0rNvI6I&feature=related
geil geil geil


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Februar 2009)

ähnliches an geicher Stelle jedoch "nur" verbogen hatte ich an meinem Specialized SJ Modell 2007, war ca 1,5 Jahre alt. Nach dem Einschicken Kommentar von Specialized "nicht sachgemäßer Einsatz" => keine Garantie !!!, keine Kulanz und knapp 3 Monate bis das Rad repariert war !!! 

Trialen kann ich nicht nur Trails fahren, das will ich auch weiterhin.
Daher hab' ich mir ein Helius CC mit den FR Sitzstreben geleistet. 
wenn man so sieht wie Rainer das Rad bewegt, fühlt man sich auch als Senior III noch zum Wahnsinn inspiriert


----------



## Harry_I (13. Februar 2009)

Noch mal die Warnung an alle Fully-Fahrer:

Vermeidet *Rückwärtsbremskräfte!* Diese treten (wär hätte das gedacht) beim Rückwärtsbremsen auf. Aber auch beim Hüpfen auf 2 Rädern wenn es zum Beispiel Bergauf geschieht. Dies kommt ja schon dem Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad (Backwheelhops) sehr nahe. Und selbst beim Vorderrad-Versetzen hat man bereits Rückwärtsbremskräfte am Hinterrad.

Bei mir kommen halt noch durchtrainierte 100kg und die Hebelverhältnisse von fast 2m Körpergröße hinzu:






Da nützt es auch nichts ein Marken-Rad zu haben welches für bis zu 150kg geeignet ist.

Harry


----------



## infinitetrails.de (13. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
das mit den Brüchen ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Fullyproblem... Mal abgesehen davon, dass Scheibenbremsen zum Trialen sowieso nur eine Notlösung sind haben sich auch früher mit Cantis Räder in ihre Bestandteile aufgelöst. Das ein oder andere Zaskar war auch dabei  Bei dir wurde die Strebe eben so lange vorbelastet bis eine kleiner falscher Move gereicht hat. Trotzdem finde ich es beeindruckend zu sehen was man so mit Fullys anstellen kann (sh. Rainer). Ab in die Kiste mit dem Rad und reklamieren, falls kein Ghostmitarbeiter hier zufällig mitliest hast du gute Chancen


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Februar 2009)

> ... Mal abgesehen davon, dass Scheibenbremsen zum Trialen sowieso nur eine Notlösung sind



endlich spricht es mal einer aus!  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (13. Februar 2009)

Ich habe bereits Ersatz. Mein Händer (guter Bekannter von mir) baute das Fahrrad auseinander, schickte den Rahmen ein und hatte ein paar Tage später den neuen Rahmen. Ich konnte mir aus den aktuellen 2009er Rahmen sogar die Farbe aussuchen (Rahmen aus 2007 u. 2008 sind nicht mehr lieferbar).  Ich entschied mich wieder für schwarz/weiss und finde das Design des AMR 7600 sogar schöner:
Katalogbild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Orginalvergleich kommt noch

Die Geometrie ist in etwa gleich. 10mm Federweg hinten weniger, dafür durchgehende Bowdenzüge und 20mm niedrigere Überstandshöhe (gut für die Weichteile wenn man mal aus dem Sattel muss) durch ein etwas kleineres Rahmendreieck. Mein alter Vorbau ist mit 100mm etwas knapp, da der 56er Rahmen des AMR 7600 mit 120mm ausgeliefert wird. Muss ich mal abwarten. Für schnelles Fahren wäre die gestrecktere Haltung sicher besser, für Genussfahren tun es auch die 100mm. Wenn ich mir im Wiegetritt die Knie nicht an den Schalthebeln anschlage, bleibt der alte Vorbau.
Bei ein wenig in der Garage fahren merkte ich keine Unterschiede zum alten Rad. 
Mein Händler empfahl mir dringend, das Rad nur noch "artgerecht" einzusetzen (er meint damit vor allem Kilometer schruppen)!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall etwas mehr acht geben - versprochen!

Harry


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Februar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Trialen kann ich nicht nur Trails fahren, das will ich auch weiterhin.
> Daher hab' ich mir ein Helius CC mit den FR Sitzstreben geleistet.



gute wahl! 

weil ichs grad im nicolai forum seh: fotos von einem AM aus singapore was ziemlich trialmässig aufgebaut ist:

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs016.snc1/2196_2735658717450685827_1935_n.jpg
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs016.snc1/2196_2735658717450685830_3219_n.jpg

trialtech lenker? hab grad auf der webseite gesehn dass der öhler, tra und watson für die fährt. nur was fährt der öhler für parts? ich dachte der fährt syntace lenker und vorbau?


----------



## Harry_I (24. Februar 2009)

Hier noch der versprochene Vergleich:

altes Rad.................................................... neues Rad (Ersatzrahmen)


 



alter (gebrochener) Hinterbau........ neuer Hinterbau


 



Ich werde mich also auf Vorwärts-Techniken beschränken. Kein (starkes) Rückwärtsbremsen, kein starkes Vorderradversetzen. Keine Versuche von Backwheelhops.

Dafür Balancieren, Linie fahren, Wheely, Manual, Hinterradversetzen, Bunnyhop, Sidehop, Nosewheely und vielleicht noch ein paar Techniken welche für Trails der Schwierigkeit S3 erforderlich sind. 

Harry


----------



## beeer (26. März 2021)

Hi,

- falls du das hier *14 Jahre* *später *noch lesen solltest  - fährst du noch Trial? 
Falls ja, wie hat es sich entwickelt?


----------

